# Upgrade to VMTiVo



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm currently running a S1 TiVo. Some time ago I got a call from Virgin with an offer to upgrade to the new VM TiVo box, I think it had free instalation and Activation. At the time I didn't know what I wanted to do and I asked the chap to give me some time and call me back in a week or so, needless to say he didn't, and like a numpty I lost his phone number. I tried phoning customer service, and they denied all knowledge, I tried emailing about a half dozen times via the contact form, but no reply.

So as a last resort I thought I would ask on here to see if anyone has any ideas who was running this offer and if it is still available. I must admit I'm really irritated by this, almost enough to go back to Sky  I'm just off the phone with the customer services who told me I didn't have TiVo, that I meant that I had a V+ box (which I don't) but I didn't have TiVo, also went onto say that I never had any offers from VM for TiVo because it was only select customers that got an offer (obviously I'm not 'select') 

Anyway, thanks for any help you can offer.

Many Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry but that offer is now no-longer available.

All current pricing info here: http://shop.virginmedia.com/digital-tv/set-top-boxes/tivo-box.html
Dedicated site here: http://tivo.virginmedia.com/


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Carl,

Do you know when it ended? I'm really annoyed by this  I may have to crush a grape. I guess it's probably my fault as well, I should have come here as soon as I hit the great wall of ignorance at Virgin Media Customer Support, rather than trying to keep emailing them.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it - it wasn't an amazing deal as it turns out - the same as available at launch in fact: £149

We just got it a few months earlier than many.
Personally I'm pleased with that, others less so.

Now you can get the 500GB version for £49, and without having to pay out for XL package too.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

campbeji said:


> Do you know when it ended?


End of April.



> I'm really annoyed by this  I may have to crush a grape.


Careful! Your age it showing


----------

